# Club meting?/ power heads



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm wondering if any one knows what day the november meeting will be on. 

And I have a 20 gallon planted and would like a little current to move the plants a little. Looking to add low current to help move plants and move water around


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Well if you don't want a strong current put a hob on the side of the tank instead of the back. I do this with my tens.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Well it's a tall tank. And the filters only fit on the back. I got a 20 tall starter kit so it has the hood lid with the light on that. So putting one on the side is not an option. Id have to ditch the lid to the tank and figure a way to put the light suspended above.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

All of the info you need regarding the clubs activities and meeting date can be found at http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html It should be updated soon with the next meetings date which should be on November 12th or 13th.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

this would work,

http://www.petco.com/product/112032...anic BioCube Circulation Aquarium Pump-112032

or this one.

http://www.petco.com/product/116642...?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_WaterPumpsPowerHeads

or this one.

http://www.petco.com/product/112012...?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_WaterPumpsPowerHeads

if it was me, i would go with the hydor they have been proven to last... i have a aquaeon 750 in my 29g saltwater tank, and it has some blasting power to it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

double post.


----------

